# Legal question



## marriedwoman (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a legal question: Can I call my husband's work and find out his work schedule (so that I can serve him divorce papers on his day off at home)?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Probably. Depends on where he works and how savvy their HR dept is.


----------

